# Switching to adult food at 6 months old



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

The BB LBP food has done a great job. My guy, Balko has reached each monthly milestone on the FCI growth chart at the time the chart indicates. It's weird. I know it's an average of thousands of GSD puppies but Balko was right on the money for each monthly check up for weight gain. He is still hungry after eating three times a day but we will be going to twice a day also. Anyway, he is itching a bit more than a puppy should. So I am switching him ever so slowly to TOTW Lamb and Rice. 
No complaints about Blue Buffalo LBP. It has done a great job. Balko's sire is 42 kg so he will be a big guy. But I will keep him on the lean side.
Comments welcome on the itching.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

TOTW has too much calcium for a young puppy. I'm not sure on the exact max percentage, but I know it's too high. Too much calcium for a growing large breed puppy can cause a puppy's bones to grow too fast and that's not what you want. You want a nice slow growth.

Adult foods are fine for puppies as long as the max calcium percentage is suitable for a puppy (no higher than 1.6%). I'd look into other lamb formulas if I were you.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

I'll check again. Thanks. Thought it was 1.2 % but haven't used it in a while.
Paul


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

That 1.2% is the minimum amount. You need to go by the max percentage.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i dont even think TOTW lists Ca levels on their site. several of us have emailed TOTW over the years to get the maximum Ca levels, and all three varieties are around 2% Ca (one is at 1.9%, not sure hich one).

ETA: here they are

High prairie /calcium 2.1 ph 1.4 

Pacific stream/ calcium 1.9 ph 1.1 

wetlands/ calcium 2.1 ph 1.4


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Never dreamed they were that high. Glad I mentioned this changeover. I will have to keep looking. 
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My pup is now 14 months old. He is still on LBP by Orijen. I will switch him next bag. He was growing at a nice slow, steady rate on the LBP and his hips looked good on xray. I am not in a hurry to switch to an adult food.


----------

